# Just a little something from Pachelbel and Ohm's law.



## anven (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks for keeping things current.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Watt are you going on about?


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Ωy god! The humour here is reVOLTing.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Resistance is futile.


----------



## Bogdan (Sep 12, 2014)

I wish Pachelbel could see this video.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm getting a hankering for spaghetti.


----------



## parlando (Oct 11, 2021)

progmatist said:


> Resistance is futile.


 That's the best pun Wattever else I think. Do like that Canon. It's canonical.


----------

